# Don't forget if you're busy you can email us to get a quote!



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

If for any reason you can't contact us by phone, you could always email your quote to us.

We do prefer people to ring us for a quote (purely because it's easier to communicate over the phone) but if you're car insurance renewal is due this month, please feel free to complete the questions below, then copy & paste, then email to [email protected], who will contact you with the quote.

The scheme is for both standard and modified cars (cosmetic changes and performance increases can be catered for subject to risk profile).

Please see the original thread for general restrictions (age etc) and you must have at least 1 year's NCB - introductory discounts are available for second/multi cars.

All drivers must have held a full UK licence for at least 1 year, and to insure a 'performance' car, there must be at least 1 years experience of driving that car. Although we can generally offer quotations for pretty much all risks unfortunately the scheme is not highly competitive on some postal codes. (M - Manchester, L - Liverpool, OL - Oldham & SK1-12 - Stockport postcodes, and excludes Northern Ireland).

Conviction and accident terms also apply.

The minimum premiums are £250 for Comprehensive & £200 for TPFT cover.

1.PLEASE ANSWER EVERY QUESTION BELOW.
3.COPY & PASTE ALL THE TEXT FROM 'NAME OF CLUB' DOWN TO THE BOTTOM
4.EMAIL THIS TO [email protected]
5.WE WILL RING YOU BACK WITH THE QUOTE. (IF YOU HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING WITHIN 24 HOURS, PLEASE RING US THOUGH WE TEND TO LEAVE MESSAGES & SEND EMAILS SAYING WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT YOU).

PLEASE DO GIVE US A GO AS WE ALWAYS TRY OUR ABSOLUTE BEST TO GET YOU THE MOST COMPETITIVE PRICE WE CAN WITH THE BEST LEVELS OF COVER.

Here you go - (if at all possible, can you reply in CAPITALS and different font/colour please?)

NAME OF CLUB : *TT Forum*
CLUB REFERENCE NUMBER: *799*

Full name of policyholder (inc Mr/Mrs/Miss/Ms):

Home postcode:

Mobile number:

Daytime number:

Vehicle registration number:

Make & full model of car:

CC:

Year of manufacture:

Value of car:

Registered Keeper:
Registered Owner:

Where is vehicle kept overnight:

Number of seats:

Date of purchase of car:
(If less than 12 months ownership, please
give details of previous cars owned)

Immobiliser fitted:

Modifications:

RHD or LHD:

Cover required (Comprehensive or TPFT):

Renewal Date:

Years NCB that is available to use on this policy:
(NCB lapsed 2+ years ago and NCB earned as a named driver is not counted)

Protected bonus required if full NCB - Yes or No:

Who is driving:

For ALL drivers -

Male or female:

Date of birth:

How long lived in UK:

How long held a full UK licence:

Occupation plus any part time jobs:

Business nature of your job:

Employed or self-employed:

Marital status:

Total miles per annum:

Use of car - commuting or business use:
If business use (if so, what specifically)

Homeowner:

Any claims fault or non fault within 5 years:
Please give circumstances including approx costs, which policy the claim was on and what happened

Any convictions within 5 years:
Please give code (eg SP30), date of conviction, fine, ban

Disabilities notified to DVLA:

How many cars in family:

Postcode where car kept overnight:

Renewal quote:

Total renewal excess (inc voluntary & compulsory):

Which insurer:

Best alternative quote:

Total excess (inc voluntary & compulsory):

Which insurer:

(Proof will be needed of quotes as we are audited by the insurers. This can
be in the form of renewal notices, internet log in details and reference numbers).


----------

